# application/octet-stream mit <embed> stream?



## tobee (30. März 2007)

Ich habe einen Stream von dem Typ application/octet-stream.
Laut einem Tutorial ist die Form 
	
	
	



```
<embed src="..." width="200" height="200"></embed>
```
 Browserunabhängig und die entsprechenden Plugins werden automatisch aufgerufen.
Nicht aber bei diesem Typ.

Muss ich den Stream dann anders einbinden?
Oder müsste ich auf Alternativen wie Flash zurückgreifen?


----------



## Gumbo (30. März 2007)

Der Inhaltstyp „application/octet-stream“ ist eigentlich der Standardinhaltstyp, der allerdings auch keine besondere semantische Bedeutung hat, außer dass es Binärdaten sind. Er wird meist verwendet, um Inhalte zum Download anzubieten statt sie direkt anzuzeigen.


----------



## tobee (30. März 2007)

Also ist es technisch nicht möglich ( egal ob mit html, Flash, ActiveX ) diesen Stream ( http://scfire-ntc0l-2.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1014 ) zu streamen?


----------



## Gumbo (30. März 2007)

Der Inhaltstyp ist laut Header-Feld „audio/mpeg“. Damit sollte es dann auch funktionieren.


----------



## tobee (30. März 2007)

Firefox möchte ein Plugin herunterladen, was er aber nicht findet und der Internet Explorer zeigt mir ein "Broken Image" an.

Edit:
Ich habe jetzt den Real Player, Media Player, DivX Player, QuickTime Player, FlashPlayer aktualisiert undauf beiden Browser ändert sich nichts.


----------

